# Window Manager

## nomercy2000

Mi chiedevo quale window manager sia il preferito nella comunità di Gentoo...

Date i vostri pareri!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n3m0

Ho votato Gnome, ma...

...faccio il pignolo? Ok, lo faccio.

Se parliamo di Desktop Manager voto Gnome.

Se parliamo di Window Manager (singoli, senza integrazioen con DM), voto Enlightenment (che non ci sta nel sondaggio  :Smile: ), anche se non lo uso da una vita.

Ciao!

----------

## bsolar

Dov'è l'opzione per Kahakai?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Dov'è l'opzione per Kahakai? 

 

Voglio anche io Kahakai.

----------

## nomercy2000

Scusate, ma è la prima volta che ne sento parlare...

Mi potete passare il link per almeno avere un'idea di come è e come funziona??

Grazie   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Dov'è l'opzione per Kahakai?  
> 
> Voglio anche io Kahakai.

 

Non lo conoscevo.

Carino davvero!  :Smile: 

Devo provarlo.

----------

## bsolar

 *nomercy2000 wrote:*   

> Mi potete passare il link per almeno avere un'idea di come è e come funziona??

 

http://kahakai.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Tiro

bellissimo..!!!!  :Smile:  vado ad emergiarlo subito!   :Smile: 

----------

## knefas

ahah...un voto per wmaker... e sono gia' al 10%!!

cmq kahakai spacca.

Solo che...

wmaker...

al cuor non si comanda.  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Bè se consideriamo in assoluto credo che il migliore sia kde (in termini di funzionalità) anche se fino a un mese fa consideravo gnome il migliore. In fatto di prestazioni bisogna cercare da qualche altra parte.

----------

## n3m0

 *emi wrote:*   

> Bè se consideriamo in assoluto credo che il migliore sia kde (in termini di funzionalità) anche se fino a un mese fa consideravo gnome il migliore. In fatto di prestazioni bisogna cercare da qualche altra parte.

 

Non si puo' negare l'effettiva usabilita' e ricchezza di funzionalita' di KDE.

Ma...anche Gnome non e' da meno, anche se tale potenzialita' non sono subito evidenti come in KDE.

Resta il fatto che seguono due approcci di HCI un po' diversi per certi versi.

Cmq credo che KDE abbia più tools di Gnome. 

Vado per supposizioni visto che KDE non provo nemmeno ad usarlo e nemmeno mi informo a riguardo, tanta e' la roba che non userei di quel DM.

E poi c'e' un fattore importante: sai quando una cosa proprio non ti piace?  :Wink: 

Pero' oggettivamente e' un ottimo lavoro.

----------

## shev

Se dico fluxbox sono monotono?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Se dico fluxbox sono monotono?

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   SI   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi io mi trovo bene con xfce4 ma anche con gnome... l'importante e' non avere di mezzo le Qt!

Inoltre nella black list aggiungo enlightment, perche' e' un casino e non ci capisco un accidente nell'usarlo   :Sad:  .

----------

## neon

noi kahakaiani (o kahakoni?  :Very Happy: ) possiamo benissimo votare *box

```
The family tree looks something like this:

       ,---- Fluxbox

      /

Blackbox ---- Openbox

   \  \

    \  `---- others e.g. hackedbox

     \

      `---- Waimea

              \

               `---- Kahakai

```

----------

## vificunero

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Ho votato Gnome, ma...
> 
> ...faccio il pignolo? Ok, lo faccio.
> 
> Se parliamo di Desktop Manager voto Gnome.
> ...

 

Umm ma enlightenment non si può considerare praticamente un desktop environment? 

Comunque io sul pc lento uso ancora con soddisfazione windowmaker anche se il progetto è un po' fermo purtroppo.

----------

## anborn

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se dico fluxbox sono monotono? 

 

Guarda che hai sbagliato l'accento... é: monotòno... e sempre positivo...  :Cool: 

Scusate... deliri matematici...  :Laughing: 

Fluxbox

Anb

----------

## n3m0

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e sempre positivo... 
> 
> 

 

Non se è monotòno descrescente  :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

votato XFCE  :Smile: 

bello, leggero e che dire: mi ci trovo bene  :Laughing: 

see u   :Cool: 

----------

## n3m0

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Umm ma enlightenment non si può considerare praticamente un desktop environment? 
> 
> 

 

Beh, direi di no, visto che E puro, non ha desktop icons, nè file manager integrato, nè barre per il windows listing, etc

 :Wink: 

----------

## Samos87

Xfce! Bello e leggero  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nomercy2000

Bisogna tener conto della richiesta di risorse, con le effettive potenzialità...

Ritengo che tra KDE e GNOME, il vincitore sia gnome...in basde ha quello che ha, richiede di meno...kde mi sembra che faccia da explorer....

Vedete voi, io dò il mio parere   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## micron

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Inoltre nella black list aggiungo enlightment, perche' e' un casino e non ci capisco un accidente nell'usarlo   .

 

Pure io non ci capivo una mazza quando l'ho visto per la prima volta, eppure ora lo adoro  :Exclamation: 

Non vedo l'ora che e17 diventi stabile  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Panda

La mia cronologia e' stata:

```
KDE > blackbox > wmaker > gnome
```

con KDE non ci sono mai andato troppo d'accordo, anche se mi rendo conto che spesso e' suo il merito di rendere piu' facili i primi approcci col pinguino... cmq mi trovo meglio con gnome

----------

## shanghai

Io ho votato per gnome, ma in realtà conosco solo gnome e kde (che ho mollato)... 

però in questo post ho trovato molti spunti interessanti... è arrivato il momento di provare enlightenment e kahakai quindi!

Ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Bè se consideriamo in assoluto credo che il migliore sia kde (in termini di funzionalità) anche se fino a un mese fa consideravo gnome il migliore. In fatto di prestazioni bisogna cercare da qualche altra parte.

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo.

----------

## silian87

Volete mettere la bellezza delle icone vettoriali (credo..) contro quelle di kde??? E per non dire la bellezza superiore delle gtk2 rispetto alle qt! Kde mi sa troppo windows (explorer, appunto). L'unica cosa stupida di gno e e' che quando cancelli qualcosa in un floppy ti crea un .Trash nel floppy e ci mette li la roba. Questa cosa e' inaccettabile!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Volete mettere la bellezza delle icone vettoriali (credo..) contro quelle di kde??? E per non dire la bellezza superiore delle gtk2 rispetto alle qt! Kde mi sa troppo windows (explorer, appunto). L'unica cosa stupida di gno e e' che quando cancelli qualcosa in un floppy ti crea un .Trash nel floppy e ci mette li la roba. Questa cosa e' inaccettabile!

 

Non voglio dilungarmi troppo visto che c'e' gia' un post al riguardo. Volevo solo dire che se configuri (da kcontrol e non da mille file come in gnome) kde nel modo giusto riesci a trasformarlo completamente.

----------

## randomaze

Io aderisco ai *box  :Smile: 

----------

## morellik

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> votato XFCE 
> 
> bello, leggero e che dire: mi ci trovo bene 
> 
> see u  

 

Confermo.  :Very Happy: 

morellik

----------

## cerri

Ammiro xfce, e non conoscevo kahakai.

Tuttavia, ero utente GNOME, ma da KDE 3.1 sono finalmente un utente desktop felice: KDE ha tutto quello che serve.

Wizard per tutto, un sacco di applicazioni, e, sopratutto, non è leeeeeeeeeeeento come GNOME.

Per non parlare poi delle feautre implementate male in GNOME, tipo l'applet per il cambio di risoluzione (che fa sballare i menu, il desktop, ecc).

Ergo: il mio voto è andato a KDE.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Inoltre nella black list aggiungo enlightment, perche' e' un casino e non ci capisco un accidente nell'usarlo   

 

Non ricordo di aver avuto sta brutta impressione da E la prima volta  :Smile: 

Cmq e' facile, se ti ci metti...

Ed e' pure bello! [giudizio di parte  :Smile: ]

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non vedo l'ora che e17 diventi stabile 

 

Dubito che lo diventera' mai, IMHO

----------

## anborn

/* Spam mode ON

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Non se è monotòno descrescente 

 

Conosci qualcosa del mondo-pinguino che sia monotóna decrescente???   :Very Happy: 

Penguin por la vida...  :Cool: 

*/ Spam mode OFF

Ciao   :Smile: 

Anb

----------

## maiosyet

Io uso (quando riesco a tenere insieme il sistema    :Rolling Eyes:  ) xfce. 

Ma visto che se ne parlava, quali sono le differenze tra kahakai e fluxbox? Flux l'ho provato solo una volta da mandrake, ma non mi sembrava malvagio. Kahakai che mi dite?

----------

## neon

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Kahakai che mi dite?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Kahakai is a fork of the Waimea window manager (www.waimea.org), with the goal of allowing as much internal customization as possible.

 

E' scriptabile in Perl, Python, Tcl, Ruby, Guile, MzScheme, Java, OCAML, CHICKEN, e C#. Teoricamente puoi modificarne ogni aspetto, è ancora molto giovane ma promette bene. Include + o - tutte le funzioni dei vari *box, le prime che mi vengono in mente sono le finestre con bordi semitrasparenti o borderless, quelle in background e su tutti i workspaces, la possibilità di avviare ogni prog con le sue proprietà ed altre mille mila cose  :Wink: 

----------

## Detronizator

Gnome é, secondo me, la vera alternativa a chi é affezionato TROPPO ad Explorer.

E ve lo dice uno che, in questio giorni, usa come tema per le GTK una cosa simile ad Explorer.

Enlightenment é stato il WM che maggiormente mi ha spinto ad "imparare", proprio per la sua configurabilità e "povertà".

Sono passato anche per OpenBox 3, e devo dire che risultava veramente bello da vedere e da usare.

Sono però stabile su Gnome ora. E non penso di cambiare.

Ma questo Kahamai (o come cacchio si scrive)??? Ho visto qualcosa. Ma... non mi pare questo miracolo. Vedrò...

----------

## augustus

voto fluxbox   :Smile: 

----------

## b10m

 *emi wrote:*   

> Bè se consideriamo in assoluto credo che il migliore sia kde (in termini di funzionalità) anche se fino a un mese fa consideravo gnome il migliore. In fatto di prestazioni bisogna cercare da qualche altra parte.

 

Anche per me Kde e' il piu' usabile e semplice, pero' non capisco come fai ad affermatr che le prestazioni siano scarse. Sul mio pIII 800 (laptop) viaggia che e' una meraviglia

----------

## b10m

 *Quote:*   

> Include + o - tutte le funzioni dei vari *box

 

Anche xbox?  :Smile: 

Allora e' un virus!

----------

## emix

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Anche per me Kde e' il piu' usabile e semplice, pero' non capisco come fai ad affermatr che le prestazioni siano scarse. Sul mio pIII 800 (laptop) viaggia che e' una meraviglia

 

Bè se consideri che ad esempio fluxbox lo puoi fare girare su macchine molto più lente della tua. Prova a fare andare gnome o kde su un 400MHz e vedrai che tutto sommato ho ragione.

Con la mia affermazione intendevo dire che Kde e Gnome sono i più pesanti in assoluto.

Non dimenticherò mai quando ho provato su un pentium 200 la prima versione di nautilus per gnome... qualcosa di indicibile.

----------

## b10m

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bè se consideri che ad esempio fluxbox lo puoi fare girare su macchine molto più lente della tua. Prova a fare andare gnome o kde su un 400MHz e vedrai che tutto sommato ho ragione.
> 
> Con la mia affermazione intendevo dire che Kde e Gnome sono i più pesanti in assoluto.
> ...

 

Certamente quello che dici e' vero, ma a parte gli estremisti dell'hw usato difficilmente (nda: non ho detto impossibile) trovi cpu a 400Mhz. Oggi se compri un pc scadente trovi cmq un Celeron a 1Ghz per 400

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se dico fluxbox sono monotono? 

 

fluxbox + rox + idesk (se volete le icone)

e vivete veloci e contenti   :Cool: 

----------

## n3m0

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certamente quello che dici e' vero, ma a parte gli estremisti dell'hw usato difficilmente (nda: non ho detto impossibile) trovi cpu a 400Mhz. Oggi se compri un pc scadente trovi cmq un Celeron a 1Ghz per 400

 

Beh che c'entra, allora uno dovrebbe buttare i PC vecchi solo perche' non sono superpotenti come gli ultimi?  :Wink: 

Se ce l'hai cerchi di sfruttarlo! O no?

Io ho cambiato il PC a Luglio scorso perche' il vecchio s'era "squagliato"  :Smile: 

E son passato da un P2@333 direttamente ad un AthlonXP@2600.

E forse, se non si fosse fuso, l'avrei cambiato solo poco tempo fa.

Cmq ci andava Gnome2 discretamente.

Ma per molto sono stato con E16.

----------

## toro

un voto per windowmaker!!!  :Very Happy: 

tempo fa avevo anche provato fluxbox e openbox ma non hanno soddisfatto le mie fantasie più perverse...

già che si parla di questo genere di robe ne approfitto per scroccare una consulenza... sempre un po di tempo fa avevo installato anche kahakai che mi ispirava veramente parecchio, però quando l'ho fatto partire si è divorato tutta la memoria che ha trovato in giro per casa... ora non mi ricorco le cifre precise però ricordo che top diceva che kahakai si sbafava una cosa tipo il 4 - 4.5% della memoria... così mi chiedevo... è normale che kahakai sia così goloso di risorse?!?  :Smile: 

----------

## assente

Non sarebbe l'ora di rinominare il titolo in Ambienti desktop o Desktop enviroment?

C'è qualcuno che usa stabilmente looking glass?

----------

## oRDeX

è vero che il sondaggio è finito, ma vorrei dire la mia.

Io sul mio pc fisso uso fluxbox, sia per la sua leggerezza, sia per la sua semplicità e possibilità di personalizzazione, perchè è vero che kde sia un wm completo e ricco di opzioni, ma è anche vero che fluxbox è la base per poterci poi creare sopra qualcosa di davvero personale e unico.

Poi se qualcuno fa la passione per la grafica perfettina che usi pure kde, ma per esempio io che dò all'interfaccia grafica pochissimo interesse, mi basta flux per mettere 4 terminali affiancati   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## jp10hp

Io ho su il mio kde perfettino, perfettino e simile a windoze..così se voglio posso far usare il computer ai miei senza sentirmi dire che è uno schifo e che nn si capisce niente :S 

però io al 99% uso ICEWM che mi par di capire nn usi nessuno!..lo trovo leggerissimo, carino e ha tutto il necessario - i terminali  :Wink:  - e qualcosa in più come il monitor per la batta, la cpu, la rete e - chicca assoluta - per le caselle pop!

ciauz

----------

## Raffo

 *assente wrote:*   

> C'è qualcuno che usa stabilmente looking glass?

 

nn credo, crasha ogni 3 secondi...cmq nn conviene rinominare questo, ce ne sono tanti di topic e se proprio serve tanto vale aprirne uno nuovo  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Un altro voto per wmaker   :Very Happy:  (anche se son arrivato in ritardo)

----------

